
Cocoa with Love: Mac QuartzGL (2D drawing on the graphics card) performance - barredo
http://cocoawithlove.com/2011/03/mac-quartzgl-2d-drawing-on-graphics.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CocoaWithLove+%28Cocoa+with+Love%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
WimLeers
Tests with widely used apps (such as the apps that ship with OS X) would be
very useful.

Other than that minor nitpick, an interesting article :)

